# Spartacus and Galaticus Enjoying their new substrate



## Dagashi (Apr 11, 2012)

"Yes.. you've just caught me making a mess.. now stop taking pictures!" 







"All cosy and snuggled up"


----------



## jesst (Apr 11, 2012)

What cuties!!


----------



## Laurie (Apr 11, 2012)

looks comfy!


----------



## ascott (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice...


----------



## Cadance (Apr 11, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## l0velesly (Apr 11, 2012)

They are adorable!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 11, 2012)

Your stars are so beautiful.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 11, 2012)

"All cozy and snuggled up" and probably spoiled like a grandchildren.


----------



## Dagashi (Apr 12, 2012)

hehe thanks all! 

Len: yes we do spoil them terribly. We only shop for fresh vegetables for them and even look to buy organic for them. Before this, we don't even know the names of the vegetables much more the nutrient values. Our own diet is based on the stuff they no longer want to eat (vegs that are a bit wilted and have lost their crunchytasty goodness). We don't ever buy vegs they can't eat anymore. We only buy stuff they can eat.. and share it with them. LOL! 

That and the fact we drove nearly 400kms (that's about 250 miles) to buy mazuri for them... hehehe.. our friends have declared us tortcrazy.


----------

